# Job Seekers allowance, what documents do need?



## chachacha47 (27 Aug 2009)

Was working abroad and only came back to the country in the last six months. Was on a contract but it ended so will have to seek job seekers allowance. I know you have to bring ID and proof of address but someone said I would have to give the SW copies of bank statements for the last year. Is this true as my account is not open that long? And do I need anything else? Thanks...


----------



## Cat101 (27 Aug 2009)

A list of every thing you need is here:
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/References/checklists/applying-for-jobseeker-s-allowance-checklist


----------



## gipimann (28 Aug 2009)

Have a look at the sticky post at the top of this forum "guide for unemployed persons" which will give you information on applying for Jobseeker's.


----------

